# Harbor Freight WorkBench Sale



## The_Apprentice (Mar 21, 2018)

So... I spotted this in the new flyer for today:

https://www.harborfreight.com/48-In...&utm_source=1011&cid=mEmail_s1011_1218a&sfid=

And it so happens I am running out of both tool-space, and shelf-space... and could always use more outlets and lights too.

Before I buy something silly, I want to post here so if anyone already owns this and feels it's a sucker purchase, feel free to say "Hey idiot, don't buy that crap! Here's 100 & 1 reasons I have to tell you why it's a work-hazard!"


----------



## Mystery1 (Mar 21, 2018)

It depends what you want to use it for. If you want to mount a vise and hammer on stuff then instead find a solid core wood door at ReUseIt and build your own.
If the intent is to just tinker on light stuff then it will be ok. They are not very sturdy.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 21, 2018)

If you've got some wood working skill, you could build see something 10 times as sturdy for less than 1/2 the cost.


----------



## westsailpat (Mar 21, 2018)

Harbor fright stuff has to be considered for what it is like what GinstC says "not very sturdy" . I bought a HF wood lathe stand for my lathe and it works fine , just doesn't look good IMO . One thing about the metal  on the HF stuff is it's very soft , so if you have to cut or drill on it be careful it goes fast . I bought this cabinet from HF and I really like it .
https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...AFeatured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=wall+cabinet


----------



## Kenny G (Mar 21, 2018)

I use this system almost exclusively 
https://www.amazon.com/Hopkins-9016...8054&sr=8-3&keywords=2x4+basics+workbench+kit


----------



## Kenny G (Mar 21, 2018)

here is my shop WIPhttps://www.amazon.com/Hopkins-90164-2x4basics-Workbench-Shelving/dp/B0030T1BRE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1521658054&sr=8-3&keywords=2x4+basics+workbench+kit


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 21, 2018)

Kenny G said:


> I use this system almost exclusively
> https://www.amazon.com/Hopkins-9016...8054&sr=8-3&keywords=2x4+basics+workbench+kit



I too love those. I have two 4’x8’ tables in my “wood shop” with my table saw built into one of them: 







They are better than the Simpson Strong-Tie system, which is also fairly convenient and in a way more flexible:





(That second one uses the upper-shelf pieces of the first system).


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 21, 2018)

The_Apprentice said:


> So... I spotted this in the new flyer for today:
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/48-In-Workbench-with-Light-60723.html?ccdenc=eyJjb2RlIjoiNzQ3NTM5NzkiLCJza3UiOiI2MDcyMyIsImlzIjoiNzkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk IjoiOTc1MiJ9 &utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1218a&utm_source=1011&cid=mEmail_s1011_1218a&sfid=
> 
> ...



For the price, it's hard to beat.

There are many reasons to buy versus build. Easy and quick to assemble, some back-up from manufacturer.

If you need a light duty bench, go for it!

I have one of the benches without the lights or outlets and it's been fine for my use.


----------



## The_Apprentice (Mar 21, 2018)

> I bought a HF wood lathe stand for my lathe and it works fine



Holly crap, I didn't even know people sold wood-lathe stands. Always assumed pure metal was the only proper way to go.

I was planning on building a lot of wooden shelving units this summer, but after doing some price checks, it does seem purchasing wood is more costly than just buying pre-made sets.


----------



## royesses (Mar 22, 2018)

I purchased that bench 6 years ago for $49.99. The legs are are very thin and wobbly and the top is too thin. I added a 3/4" plywood top and made some new legs and used it a couple of years. Then gave it to my sons workshop. The woodworkers bench they sell is much more sturdy with 4 drawers and woodworkers vise. I used a 20% off coupon and got it for about $110.00 My mini lathe and mill are mounted on it.
https://www.harborfreight.com/60-in-4-drawer-hardwood-workbench-69054.html

Roy


----------



## 19E60 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have 2 of the HF workbenches OP asked about. Purchased one, set it up and liked it well enough to purchase a second. They are butted up end to end along one wall of my garage. I am satisfied with them and they meet my needs. The lights and outlets are useful. They aren't "crap" but are not heavy duty either. For useful storage and light work they fit the bill. HD offers the exact same bench for $109.00.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 24, 2018)

Easter weekend you can use the 25% of coupon and get it for 71.24.


----------



## The_Apprentice (Mar 24, 2018)

Unless someone is desperate for an immeiate fix/solution. Is there ever a desire to go to HF WITHOUT a coupon/discount?


----------



## The_Apprentice (Apr 1, 2018)

So, I went down to HF this morning. They had a demo of this on display. However, first thing I noticed is the drawers were almost stuck. Either HF built it pretty half-assed, which is NOT going to help their sales, or this thing is not exactly that well refined.

I noticed even the counter-top was very flimsy feeling. I decided even with the discount, I'd rather just wait until I get my trailer for my car, and pick up a bunch of large sized peg-board for my basement instead.


----------

